# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Calidad del Agua >  El Programa de Voluntariado en Ríos

## Jonasino

> El Programa de Voluntariado en Ríos, promovido por el Ministerio de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente, pretende impulsar una red estable de voluntarios en las cuencas hidrográficas intercomunitarias.
> 
> Este Programa, de acuerdo con los objetivos del Programa A.G.U.A. (Actuaciones para la Gestión y la Utilización del Agua), pretende la restauración de la calidad ambiental de los cauces fluviales, así como los valores ambientales asociados a éstos, ayudando a paliar los efectos de sequías o inundaciones.
> 
> Forma parte del Plan Nacional de Restauración de Ríos y se plantea como un instrumento para transmitir a los ciudadanos, grupos sociales y entidades un sentimiento de responsabilidad compartida sobre el entorno natural, de manera que se genere en las personas conciencia de su capacidad de intervención en la resolución de los problemas ambientales. Con su desarrollo se pretende impulsar en las cuencas hidrográficas intercomunitarias una red de estable de voluntarios involucrados en la conservación y restauración de los bosques y ríos de ribera.
> 
> El Programa de Voluntariado en Ríos tiene como objetivos específicos los siguientes:
> 
>     Sensibilizar sobre los valores socioambientales de los sistemas fluviales.
> ...


Fuente:CENEAM

----------

